# かんじき



## gengo

「かんじき」（snowshoes）を漢字で書けるでしょうか。
できないとしたら、その言葉はどこから来たのか、誰か知っていますか？


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I just thought it might be 寒敷.


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I just thought it might be 寒敷.



なるほど。それでは、重箱読みですね。
「寒」という意味は確かに関係していなくもないのですが、寒さよりも雪との関係の方が強いような気がします。
そして、敷くという意味ですが、かんじきを雪の上に敷く、と言ってもいいですが、「履く」の動詞の方が相応しいのではないでしょうか。
かんじきって、雪国のどこかの方言ではないかな、と思っていましたけど、それは大外れかもしれません。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「かんじき」の意味や使い方 わかりやすく解説 Weblio辞書

かんじきの由来（雄勝）

There are three kanjis,
樏／欙／橇.​
It might come from "神無月時期" according to the reference.
But I'm not sure. I didn't know that Japanese word, either.


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> There are three kanjis,
> 樏／欙／橇.​



四つもあるようです：樏、橇、檋、梮。
珍しいね、簡単なものに漢字が四つもあるなんて。
その四つとも木偏で、Solaさんが引用した語源に出るとおり、昔のかんじきは杉の枝で作られたものだったらしい。



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> It might come from "神無月時期" according to the reference.
> But I'm not sure. I didn't know that Japanese word, either.



あれ？「かんじき」という単語をご存じないということですか？
もしそうであれば、下の写真にあるものを何と言いますか？


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

雪山を歩く時に靴底につける装具
深い雪道を歩く時に靴につける装具


----------



## KLAUSED

gengo said:


> あれ？「かんじき」という単語をご存じないということですか？
> もしそうであれば、下の写真にあるものを何と言いますか？
> 
> View attachment 76372


雪国の人でないとかんじきという言葉もかんじきというもの自体もほぼ使わないと思いますよ。
最初に（写真ではなくかんじきという言葉を）見たときカンパチやメカジキからの連想で魚の一種かと思いました。


----------



## gengo

KLAUSED said:


> 雪国の人でないとかんじきという言葉もかんじきというもの自体もほぼ使わないと思いますよ。



Very interesting.  I would venture to say that every native English speaker in the world knows the word "snowshoes," 私のような、雪の降らないところに住んでいる人でも.  We read it in books and hear it spoken in movies and so forth.

日常会話で「かんじき」と言ったら、通じない可能性があると思いますか？



KLAUSED said:


> 最初に（写真ではなくかんじきという言葉を）見たときカンパチやメカジキからの連想で魚の一種かと思いました。



😄　今、魚を靴底につけるイメージが思い浮かんできました。


----------



## Joschl

「かんじき」は古語「かじき」の音便形だそうです。


			
				東京人類学会雑誌第百四號 明治二十七年十一月 (57べーじ) said:
			
		

> かんじきは古訓なり，里俗かじきといふ。[...]〔古語かじきの音便〕[...]https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/ase1887/10/104/10_104_56/_pdf/-char/ja


----------

